# Story on SCHIP Veto Override



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

According to the story, the Democrats are 15 votes short.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20071018/ap_on_go_co/children_s_health


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

BUT ITS FOR TEH CHILDENS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Jerks.


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

A bill like that shouldn't have left the HOR in the 1st place.


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

macjoe53 said:


> According to the story, the Democrats are 15 votes short.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20071018/ap_on_go_co/children_s_health


VETO UPHELD!
Final vote 273-156


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

BlueHavanaII said:


> VETO UPHELD!
> Final vote 273-156


Just as long as everyone realize that this battle was determined in our favor but the war against unfair taxes is a long way from being over.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

Just recieved this e-mail:

Veto Override Vote Fails! 


Veto Override Vote Fails

Finally, this critical vote failed to pass the House of Representatives in a floor vote today. The final vote was 273-156, short of the two-thirds majority necessary.

We wanted to take this opportunity to thank all of you for your perseverance, tenacity, vigilance, and persistence in contacting your U.S. congressmen and congresswomen, and your senators through phone calls, emails, faxes, and personal visits to their district and Capital Hill offices. Without your support and direct action we simply would not have made the noise we did in Congress, gaining the attention of influential members that now understand our niche community-industry cannot absorb a massive tax increase and continue to exist. 

This is only the first round in what will most likely be a continuing battle for the next several months. As SCHIP expansion and extension of the current program will be sought by congressional democrats. We have already begun communicating and working with congressional leaders and their states, taking the position that if a tax increase in cigars must exist, that a realistic, manageable increase must be a part of the overall proposal. 

A special thank you goes out to the manufacturers within our industry for their efforts throughout the United States and Latin America in mobilizing support against this tax increase. Through their coordinated efforts between the Latin American governments, and their counterparts in the United States, they illustrated and successfully conveyed the ramifications of this tax increase on the Latin American citizens and artisans who rely on the handmade cigar industry for a viable, living income. Key legislators now understand it is more than just a pleasure for consumers, but a way of life for those artisans who produced handmade cigars. Because of the handmade cigar industry, many of these citizens would not have reasonable access to medical and dental care, education, and other social services provided by manufacturers based in these small countries. 

Thank you again for your efforts and direct action, for if we are to succeed, we must all hang together, or we will hang separately. 

Chris McCalla

Legislative Director


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Good people will stop overspending on cbid.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

:bl:bl:bl:bl:bl:bl

:ss


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

I shall smoke in the name of victory tonight!


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

I believe THAT's a good reason to light up a stogie! :ss


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Congrats to smokers everywhere!!
:bl:tu


----------



## skyhigh340 (Oct 12, 2007)

This might require going into that special corner of the humidor!:ss:fu:bl:bl:bl


----------



## rpe (Aug 23, 2007)

smokem if you gotem


----------



## yamaha6000 (Apr 6, 2007)

I bet Ann Coulters Cabana boy is sure upset!!


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

I am ashamed. Montana's only rep, Denny Rehberg, voted for this abomination BOTH times. I have informed him I shall not be voting for him EVER AGAIN. I'm sure his bunny slippers are shaking now. :ss


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

Everyone needs to smoke something nice tonight.

Happy puffing!


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Time for a Cigar...of course anytime is good for a cigar!! But, this is cause for celebration and preparedness!! :bl


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

_But think of the children...._ sigh....
Definitely gonna lit up tonight.


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

KASR said:


> _But think of the children...._ sigh....
> Definitely gonna lit up tonight.


Yeah, let's smoke one for the children!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

emelbee said:


> Yeah, let's smoke one for the children!


F*ck yeah! That's my new toast from now!

"Cheers! this belt of scotch is for the children!" :al :ss

ATL


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

I thought that it was Rush Limbaugh's fault.:ss


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

RETSF said:


> I thought that it was Rush Limbaugh's fault.:ss


I blame political threads


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

AAlmeter said:


> I blame political threads


I blame Ralph Nader, him and the Armenians.........or is it the Turks......I'm confused! Oh DailyKOS tell me what to believe!

ATL


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

BigFrankMD said:


> BUT ITS FOR TEH CHILDENS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jerks.


I THOUGHT IT WAS FOR THE CHILDDEMS!!!!!!!!!


----------

